# Help Me Understand the Game of Cricket!



## Frosty (Apr 29, 2013)

To all my cricket-playing and cricket-knowing brethren:

Can you explain the game of cricket to an American who has tried, yet unsuccessfully thus far, to figure it out? It seems very complicated. I once tried to print out a list of rules and read them, but it didn't do me any good.

Or maybe post a video that explains it well.


Maybe explain in context of things like:

What are you trying to do (score runs, get points etc.)?

How long does a game last (I know some can last a LONG time!)?

Are there fielders? Different positions? 

Those kinds of things. Thanks!


----------



## KMK (Apr 29, 2013)

If you already know how to play Whack-Bat, then Cricket is easy.


----------



## Somerset (Apr 29, 2013)

There are lots of fielding positions - wikipedia will probably have a map.

Each cricket team has 11 members - they toss a coin to decide which team bats first. Two members of the batting team stand in front of the wickets and try to hit the ball as it is bowled to them. When they hit the ball they are able to run from wicket to wicket - thus increasing their score. There is a rope around the playing area, if the ball is hit over this without it bouncing, it is counted as 6 runs, if it goes over after bouncing, it is counted as four. The aim of the batsmen (not batters!) is to score as many runs as possible. The other side (fielding side) try to get the batsmen out - by hitting the wickets, catching the ball or hitting the leg of the batsman if it is in front of the wicket. Once a batsman is out - he is replaced by another till there are no more to come to bat - the two teams then change roles. This is rather a simplification - but gives a rough idea. Unlike in American football, the same 11 people make up the team in both the batting and fielding period - no change of personal at half time.

Games are often measured in "overs" a set of 6 ballings to the batsmen. One bowler will bowl a whole over. Games are 20 overs side (takes about as long as a soccer game), 50 or 60 overs (one day games). These types of game are played at all levels, from village teams to internationals. Games can also be played over a number of days - the county championship (counties are roughly as your states) games are played over four days. There are 18 county teams in this competition (including Somerset). The other counties are called minor counties and play over two days. Minor counties are amateur. Devon is a minor county. International games (Tests) which includes the Ashes (England v Australia) are played over 5 days. Series of games are in the form of leagues (so many points for a win or a draw) or knock out cup competition (like the super bowl - but without the cheerleaders and several hours wait between bits of play)

In all games, the winner is the team with the most runs. But to win, you have to get all your opponents out. If there are still people batting at the end of the game - the game is drawn and no team wins. I gather the idea of a game lasting 5 days without a winner can be a problem for some of our American friends. But a draw can be very exciting - a last pair of batsmen hanging on and on is gripping.

The one day game is becoming increasingly popular - but I prefer the longer games as it gives more time for things to develop.

I don't know what "whack bat" is - but Ken is a Scottish name and cricket is a very English game. I would imagine whack bat is to cricket as rounders is to baseball.


----------



## Somerset (Apr 29, 2013)

Or to put it concisely:

"You have two sides, one out in the field and one in. Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side that's been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out.
When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides have been in and all the men have been out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game"

This is the wording on a very high selling tea towel (piece of material you use to dry crockery and cutlery after washing them). it is perfectly logical - but perhaps not very helpful.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 29, 2013)

Let's just stick with rugby instead.


----------



## Steve Paynter (Apr 29, 2013)

Somerset said:


> Or to put it concisely:
> 
> "You have two sides, one out in the field and one in. Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side that's been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out.
> When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides have been in and all the men have been out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game"
> ...



I am so glad you posted this ... if you hadn't I was about to.


----------



## MW (Apr 29, 2013)

The bowler takes a ball and he bowls it at the stump.
The batsman takes a bat and he hits it with a thump.
Another fields the ball, and he throws it back, and then,
The bowler takes his mark and we start all over again.


----------



## Frosty (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you very much, Ken. That does help a bit.

I might try to watch a match soon. Maybe watching it play out would be best.

Also, what would the cricket ball best compare to?


----------



## Frosty (Apr 29, 2013)

I am also intrigued that a fielder can hit the batsmen in the leg in order to get him out. Is this a common occurence?


----------



## MichaelNZ (Apr 29, 2013)

Frosty said:


> Also, what would the cricket ball best compare to?



The cricket ball is harder and heavier than a baseball. It is made of cork covered with leather. Because the ball is very hard and potentially lethal, batsmen wear helmets with face masks, similar to a football helmet. Also, the bowler bowls the ball so that it bounces on the ground before reaching the batsman.



> I am also intrigued that a fielder can hit the batsmen in the leg in order to get him out. Is this a common occurisn'ence?



This isn't correct. Somerset was referring to an LBW (Leg Before Wicket). If the bowler bowls a ball which hits the wickets, the batsman is out. If he puts his leg in front of the wickets to stop this occurring, he is also out. Fielders do not throw the ball at the batsmen. If the ball is thrown at the wickets and knocks the stumps off before the batsman gets back in time, the batsman is out.


----------



## JoannaV (Apr 29, 2013)

Cricket's cool.


----------



## Frosty (Apr 30, 2013)

MichaelNZ said:


> Frosty said:
> 
> 
> > Also, what would the cricket ball best compare to?
> ...



Thanks, Michael. Now realizing how hard and compact the cricket ball is, that sure would hurt terribly for fielders to be permitted to intentionally peg offensive players with the ball.

Also was wondering how popular the sport is among the youth of the UK, Australia, New Zealand, and others. Is it like here in America where it's common (or at least was before video games) to see kids playing pickup games of basketball, baseball, etc.?


----------



## One Little Nail (Apr 30, 2013)

Forget about it,
trying to teach an american about cricket would be like
tryin to teach a barbarian savage the intricacies of aristocratic dining etiquette 
& i'm being nice !


----------



## jambo (Apr 30, 2013)

Cricket drives me scatty and only the English could invent a game that lasts 5 days that can still be a draw.


----------



## JoannaV (Apr 30, 2013)

I read an interesting article a year or two ago. Most cricket in the US is played by immigrants, especially Asians. However in LA one team was started as a way to engage disadvantaged youths and stop them from becoming criminals.


----------



## Frosty (Apr 30, 2013)

One Little Nail said:


> Forget about it,
> trying to teach an american about cricket would be like
> tryin to teach a barbarian savage the intricacies of aristocratic dining etiquette
> & i'm being nice !



Ha! After trying for a little over a day I still really don't understand the game. Your evaluation is proving to be accurate in this case!


Still wondering about this: "Also was wondering how popular the sport is among the youth of the UK, Australia, New Zealand, and others. Is it like here in America where it's common (or at least was before video games) to see kids playing pickup games of basketball, baseball, etc.?"


----------



## Somerset (Apr 30, 2013)

Frosty said:


> One Little Nail said:
> 
> 
> > Forget about it,
> ...



A day isn't very long. Pick up games are still very popular in India and pakistan - less so over here as the dreaded games consoles have taken over.

Jambo - the game overall can be a draw - but there are always winners and losers of the subgames between individual players. Also a great feat of batting is still a great feat of batting regardless of the outcome. Soccer can produce very boring games - especially the one sided ones.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Apr 30, 2013)

JoannaV said:


> I read an interesting article a year or two ago. Most cricket in the US is played by immigrants, especially Asians. However in LA one team was started as a way to engage disadvantaged youths and stop them from becoming criminals.


I live in an an area in my city that has a lot of indian immigrants so I routinely see them play cricket in the park. I have to say it is a very hard sport to understand from just watching it.


----------



## Frosty (May 1, 2013)

Well. Tried watching a youtube video on the subject and let's just say it, um, didn't help.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNdCnkKhitI

Nothing wrong with the video itself besides being terribly confusing. You'd be wise not to read the comments.


----------



## One Little Nail (May 2, 2013)

This is a Joke:
Do you know why they don't play cricket in Scotland ?
no it's not because John Knox banned it !
It's because they can't guarantee 5 straight days without any rain


----------



## Ruby (May 2, 2013)

Aussie kids still play impromptu games of cricket in the street (where able  parks and beaches.


----------



## Somerset (May 2, 2013)

Frosty said:


> Well. Tried watching a youtube video on the subject and let's just say it, um, didn't help.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNdCnkKhitI
> 
> Nothing wrong with the video itself besides being terribly confusing. You'd be wise not to read the comments.


The video is very similar to post 4 - not meant to be a serious introduction to the game.


----------



## MichaelNZ (May 3, 2013)

Beach cricket and backyard cricket is played here in New Zealand. At the church picnic a few months ago, I got a few runs before being caught out.


----------

